

Former GM CEO warns Apple against making cars - ceeK
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/18/8061209/former-gm-ceo-warns-apple-against-making-cars

======
dmschulman
"Instead, Akerson says that Apple should focus on helping incumbent automakers
with in-car electronics."

Not that I think Apple should get into the game of making cars, but they are
in the industry of disrupting consumer products. This idea coming from the
former CEO of GM strikes me more as the old guard auto manufacturers wanting
to protect themselves than be exposed to new and better organized competition.

Car companies have made multiple abysmal attempts to integrate third party
manufacturers "connected" systems into their products, compared to how a
company like Tesla can nicely integrate those components into their overall
product, I think these old guard companies are nervous about the future.

